# tv and pigeons?



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

do your pet pigeons watch the tv? 

do they have the ability?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have not watched TV in about fifteen years now, but, I used to watch VHS Movies sometimes.


Various of the Pigeons and Doves do indeed seem to enjoy watching various Movies.


I had a young Duck also who liked to watch certain Movies also.


It's hard to guess what will interest them, but, if it does interest them, they will patiently watch and settle in.


My Duck would comment on various scenes also...( I do that too...)


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

i used to have a pigeon who would sit on my lap and appeared to look at the tv but what he saw and understood is anyones guess, its more likely he copied what i was doing.


Every so often, my pigeon Vanilla will suddenly take notice of the tv if something moves on it, and he appears to watch it for a few seconds, but quickly loses interest.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Truely, no ingenuous Creature would find much, or for long, which was interesting about TV programs.

Some Movies or Documentaries...maybe.

'Winged Migration' was a Documentary my Duck liked quite a bit of...and some of the Pigeons likes various parts also.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha, I watched Winged Migration with my birds also!
Stuart the Pigeon couldn't care less, even when the eagle flew at the screen. Really, it should've been a horror film for her right there. But she did seem to enjoy watching parts of it while sitting on my knee.
But Buster the Cockatiel... He loooooved it. Any time the birds would fly on screen, he'd screech and jump in the air and flutter, and then stop to watch it again. And once, when one of the birds on the screen was making a noise, he ran up and bit the speaker.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jivu said:


> Ha, I watched Winged Migration with my birds also!
> Stuart the Pigeon couldn't care less, even when the eagle flew at the screen. Really, it should've been a horror film for her right there. But she did seem to enjoy watching parts of it while sitting on my knee.



You are right...som eparts would be Horror Film!



> But Buster the Cockatiel... He loooooved it. Any time the birds would fly on screen, he'd screech and jump in the air and flutter, and then stop to watch it again. And once, when one of the birds on the screen was making a noise, he ran up and bit the speaker.



That is so funny...wow...bit the Speaker...

I'd love to know what he thought the Bird in the film had said...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'd love to know what he thought the Bird in the film had said...*

Probably couldn't be repeated on our family pigeon site!!   

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a video camera in our canary cage, and we display the movie onto our tv. Our cats LOVE to sit and watch canary tv, since the actual birds are all kept too high that they can't watch them very well. So, I know cats at least can watch birds on tv. I don't know if bird can watch tv, though.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*The babies I hand raised would always watch TV, the Tv was next to their cage and it was funny, just like they knew what was going on. Thet loved cartoons!*


----------

